# What should i do with this?



## SapunovDmitry (Jun 13, 2008)

Last week i was visiting my grandma.I was helping her with the field.
Look what i found in the bunch of rocks. I broke a part of the stone and photographed it.
I am not an expert in stones and i don't know what it is. Maybe someone have seen this before.
Looks very cool.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 13, 2008)

I think it may be a geode?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geode


----------



## Gotrek (Jun 13, 2008)

That's amethyst. It's basicly quartz that gets coloured by iron and aluminum if I recall. Ton's of it in Ontario, canada


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Jun 13, 2008)

So if it is amethyst it means i can try faceting it?  
And what do i need for this?


----------



## Gotrek (Jun 13, 2008)

To facet it? you'll need a faceting machine with a lap 

Read this

http://www.faceters.com/askjeff/answer46.shtml

This is assuming the cab is of good enough quality to facet. Practice on glass marbles first.


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Jun 13, 2008)

Cool.
Thanks!


----------



## Irons (Jun 13, 2008)

the best material has a reddish purple cast to it. Some of those crystals look quite clear. You should do some more looking. That was only a fragment of a bigger geode or Vug in the rock.

Gem quality material is worth good money.


----------



## Gotrek (Jun 13, 2008)

Even clear quartz is worth money. I have a block of quartz in my yard 1.5 ft in diameter, some parts of it are crystal clear.


----------



## Irons (Jun 13, 2008)

I think those crystals came from close by. Notice the lack of wear or scratching.

I like the color too.


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Jun 13, 2008)

Has anyone books on faceting and basic setup for it?


----------



## Gotrek (Jun 13, 2008)

I do have some books I can dig up the titles tonight and someone was selling gem making tools when I first joined this forum he may still have them


----------



## mountaineer (Jun 13, 2008)

Would you be interested in trading? :lol:


----------



## Scott2357 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey, I have a 176 carat blood red synthetic ruby boule that I would like cut into something nice. Anybody got skills?


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Jun 14, 2008)

Well, i am in Russia. So it is very hard to trade.
I am interested in faceting it myself for my mom and my girlfriend. If anyone could help with the advice i would be very thankful.


----------



## mountaineer (Jun 17, 2008)

You may try to google "The Faceters Handbook";a very good beginners book I bought at a rock show.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 17, 2008)

SapunovDmitry said:


> Has anyone books on faceting and basic setup for it?



Dmitry here's a couple of good link on faceting http://www.usfacetersguild.org/

Homebuilt faceting machine.
hhttp://www.gearloose.com/newgem.html


----------



## Irons (Jun 17, 2008)

gustavus said:


> SapunovDmitry said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone books on faceting and basic setup for it?
> ...



One too many h'e:

http://www.gearloose.com/newgem.html


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 17, 2008)

Irons said:


> gustavus said:
> 
> 
> > SapunovDmitry said:
> ...



Thanks for correcting the to many h's Irons, that was a copy and paste I was not paying attention. Go figure that my computer would sabotages me so early in the day.


----------



## Irons (Jun 17, 2008)

Here's some nice cut Amethyst:

http://www.gemcutter.com/cut01.htm


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Jun 17, 2008)

Cool!!!!!!!!
Somehow i knew you won't leave this question floating.  
Thank you very,very much.I will try to make homemade machine and practice on marbles first.Then i will post the progress.


----------



## rpm629 (Jun 19, 2008)

SapunovDmitry said:


> Well, i am in Russia. So it is very hard to trade.
> I am interested in faceting it myself for my mom and my girlfriend. If anyone could help with the advice i would be very thankful.



I have been cutting gemstones about 3 years now. You have to search but there is a lot of good info out there on the net. In my opinion the best books to purchase is Faceting for Amateurs by Glenn & Martha Vargas, The Faceting Handbook by Margaret Reed and Ed Peters and Facet Cutters Handbook by Edward J. Soukup. I would suggest to read as much as you can to get familiar with the basics of Lapidary. I will help you as much as I can. 

Scott2357, Depending what you have in mind, I will cut something nice for you. 

Seems funny my first post in gold forum is about lapidary.lol I do a lot of reading first and I have a lot of things I am getting ready to learn about refining, then I will be posting...


----------



## pcecycle (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice chunk of amethyst! I'd look around for more!

Try doing a web search for Jack Lahr Lap Lap. It is a simple, hand powered lap for faceting that fits in your lap... ie lap lap.  

I have also seen mention of building a simple lap out of children's tinker toys.

Lapidary is one of my hobbies, tho I haven't gotten into faceting yet

Also check out www.rocktumblinghobby.com for lots of info on rock polishing.

Mike


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks again. I surely will.


----------

